# How to keep chmods, groups, owners files after installworld



## bryn1u (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey,

When I upgrade a jails from sources my permissions on files are default. How can I keep my permissions, chgrp(1), chown(1) on files/directory after make `installworld DESTDIR=/jails/jailname` ?


----------

